# Wyo Big Game Results



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Deer and Antelope results have been posted. What did you draw?

I didn't draw the the antelope unit I love which traditionally takes 1 special point. This year it took 3 to guarantee. Looks like I've got to find a new spot


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Struck out on everything.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My son drew a buck antelope tag and a bull elk tag. The rest of us struck out on doe and buck antelope even with 50/50 odds. Oh well, it will be the Fall for my son.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Buck antelope in 94, here we come!!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Son was the only chance we had to draw antelope tag and he was unsuccessful with 7 points.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Unsuccessful all across the board.. :sad:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Booo @ wyoming... lol

We went 100% ... unsuccessful for everything.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

gdog said:


> Son was the only chance we had to draw antelope tag and he was unsuccessful with 7 points.


Dang. Hindsight and odds being 20/20- I wish I'd have had you put your son in with mine and they would have averaged enough that they could have both been hunting 80+ type lopes on public lands....

I am a cheap skate- so this being my son's last year to use the youth prices he drew some avg to below avg tags.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Dang. Hindsight and odds being 20/20- I wish I'd have had you put your son in with mine and they would have averaged enough that they could have both been hunting 80+ type lopes on public lands....
> 
> I am a cheap skate- so this being my son's last year to use the youth prices he drew some avg to below avg tags.


We are past the youth price deals, so holding out for a good/close area. I thought we were going to pull. Well, just puts me in a better position to leach off his points next year8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Zero for Zero. 

I did look as saw that a lot of applicants with PP's switched from the special draw to the regular draw. That is what killed me.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Critter said:


> Zero for Zero.
> 
> I did look as saw that a lot of applicants with PP's switched from the special draw to the regular draw. That is what killed me.


Bunch of pool jumping scumbags. ;-)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the price increase for both special and the regular draw it was to be expected. 

The PP required for the unit I applied for went from a percentage to 5 point holders to now requiring 7 points.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

My son didn't draw any big game Utah permits, so this being the last year to get the WY buck pronghorn at youth price, we selected a unit he would draw for sure and he did. It is too bad it is a 6 hour drive to get there, but hey, we are hunting buck pronghorn.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My brother, son and I drew NR General deer. Looking forward to a fun hunt. 

We did not draw doe antelope tags for the 3rd time in a row. 

Good luck to those who drew and sorry to those who did not.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

silentstalker said:


> We did not draw doe antelope tags for the 3rd time in a row.


Antelope doe tag odds were a lot longer than I expected in the unit I drew from. Got lucky there, but not so much on the whitetail draw--I was one of 8 who didn't get a tag.

So are the few leftovers going to go first come/first serve instead of a lottery this year? <<<< guess that was a typo on the results page. Application page says it's a lottery again this year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> It is too bad it is a 6 hour drive to get there, but hey, we are hunting buck pronghorn.


17? Thats about 6 hour drive. Hunted unit 17 for many years. Amazing numbers of goats.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

2 for 2 this year in wyoming as group tags. got my unit of 1st choice as well. now i just have to make sure those pesky bucks don't get in the way of my does.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

DallanC said:


> 17? Thats about 6 hour drive. Hunted unit 17 for many years. Amazing numbers of goats.
> 
> -DallanC


21 - Good number of goats, but lots of private land and hard to find a real big goat in that unit. I hunted it about 5 years ago and got to know the unit fairly well. If anybody has any additional knowledge on that unit, feel free to PM.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

A buddy and I got hosed and didn't draw either buck or doe antelope tags. Similar to Critter, our 1st choice unit went from guaranteed 2 point tag last year to freakin' 5 this year! Of course we had 4 and thought we were shoe ins. Stinking pool jumpers! Now, we'll see what leftovers are to be had. Would really like to chase a buck around this fall, but reality is that most, if not all, leftovers will be in the eastern part of the state.

On a more positive note, everyone else in my family drew doe antelope tags...wife, daughter, father-in-law, and brother-in-law. Guess i'll be "guiding" this year...which is just as fun with the wife and daughter 🙂


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Guess its time to bite the bullet and pool jump, back into special tags. Worth it I guess for very much improved draw odds.


-DallanC


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Unit 94 buck tag for me!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the worst luck in Wyo..... 100% of nothing!


----------

